# Insurance after an accident???



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi all,

I am about to take delivery of my new R34 and yesterday had a crash which has written off my road car. The company I did have a quote from have now said that they cannot insure me until one year has elapsed following the accident. 

Can anyone recommend a company that is kind following an accident ( I have 7 years NCB protected ) 

Thanks


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Mate, that sounds ridiculously harsh to me. Try all of these:
Sky Insurance
A-Plan
REIS
CCI
Chaucer
HIC
Brentacre
Adrian Flux
Greenlight

With 7 years protected, it will surely work out. Any forum sponsors that can quote?


----------



## B4RXO (Jan 19, 2013)

What company was that if you don't mind me asking?

Best bet would be Adrian flux, although most of the above as gtr_vspec said should be able to "quote you happy"


----------

